
Show HN: An ORM-Like Rust Client for PostgREST - soedirgo
https://github.com/supabase/postgrest-rs/
======
soedirgo
Hey folks, this is my internship project at Supabase, which you may have heard
from its HN thread that got popular recently. We lean heavily on PostgREST,
which is a Haskell tool (a wildly successful one!) that turns a Postgres
database into a RESTful API.

We use PostgREST through our own client library as it's much easier to use.
But it's in JavaScript, and I'm part of the Rust Evangelism Strikeforce
myself, and the rest is history. ;)

